# The Terminator



## Darkchild130 (Feb 10, 2014)

I drew this on iPad, using procreate.


----------



## Brian G Turner (Feb 10, 2014)

Cool - nice work.


----------



## Darkchild130 (Feb 10, 2014)

Thanks.


----------



## alchemist (Feb 10, 2014)

Indeed, excellent work.


----------



## Rodders (Feb 11, 2014)

Very cool.


----------



## Darkchild130 (Feb 11, 2014)

Thanks guys!


----------



## Glisterspeck (Apr 6, 2014)

Awesome! Are you using a stylus? If so, which? I haven't found one I like yet. (Sorry to be so late to the party.)


----------



## Darkchild130 (Apr 23, 2014)

Sorry for the late reply but I'm a contractor and I go months at a time without Internet. I use a Wacom bamboo stylus and the procreate program on my iPad. Best combination I have found so far for tablet art.


----------



## AdmiralGeezer (Jul 30, 2014)

Looks... Awesome! Now make it alive.


----------



## Darkchild130 (Jul 31, 2014)

Thanks mate! Appreciate it.


----------



## asd (Jul 31, 2014)

fantastic , really
 i have a bamboo too but i don't use it that good lol 
 i would love to see more of your art


----------



## Darkchild130 (Aug 1, 2014)

You can! Check out my FB page and browse the photos.

"https://www.facebook.com/DarkchildArt?ref=hl&ref_type=bookmark"


----------



## asd (Aug 1, 2014)

thanks for sharing your facebook page


----------



## Darkchild130 (Aug 4, 2014)

You're welcome, I need all the exposure I can get!


----------



## Kzinti (Aug 6, 2014)

Nice work.


----------



## ShotokanXL (Dec 20, 2014)

This is frackin' cool!!


----------



## Faisal Shamas (Apr 7, 2015)

Reusable elements, that's how human mind manages so many memories, too bad our conscious mind didn't realize it earlier, the definition of creativity, a rearrangement of elements. Good art by the way, massive fan of this procreate from now on.


----------

